# Sketchup: spindles (components) to a curve



## mono (28 Apr 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to align spindles on a gate design to a swan neck rail. Other than make each spindle component 'unique', which is what I'm doing, is there an easier way - anyone?

mono

I think i've attached a pic


----------



## Slim (28 Apr 2008)

Hi Mono,

I can't see the pic, and when I use the link it asks me to log in.

To post a pic, you need the url of the actual picture. On the orange website, right click on the picture, press 'properties' and get the url from there.

It would be great to see a picture because I'm not sure I understand the question.


----------



## mono (28 Apr 2008)

Hi Simon, here goes again


----------



## Slim (28 Apr 2008)

Dave might correct me on this, but I don't think there is a way of doing this without each spindle being unique.

In my mind, the easiest way to do this would be to make the top rail a component, but not the spindles. Select all the spindles and the top rail, right click and press 'intersect selected'. Then right click on the top rail and press 'hide'. You can now use the eraser to delete the top of the spindles where they protrude above the rail. Once you have done this, go to View>Hidden Geometry, right click on the top rail and press 'unhide'.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Slim (28 Apr 2008)

Mono,

Your picture was there a minute ago, now it's gone.


----------



## mono (28 Apr 2008)

Very strange. Seems if I keep logged in to orange the picture stays up!


----------



## mono (28 Apr 2008)

new image host!!


----------



## SketchUp Guru (28 Apr 2008)

Alright, I think that image should be visible now.

You do need to make each spindle component unique since each will have a different length. Then you can open each one for editing and use Intersect with model to get a cut line at the bottom of the swan neck rail. Delete the waste at the top and you're all set. Of course after you've made the right hand gate, you can copy all of it to make the left hand gate.

Short of the Intersect thing, I don't know of any fast way to do what you want. Well, if you didn't need to make actual spindles, you could make an image of spindles and apply them to a surface that has been trimmed to fit the opening.


----------



## mono (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks Dave. By the way, what was I doing wrong with the pic?

Mono


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Apr 2008)

Your link had too much stuff. I copied up the the G in jpg in the link and used that. If you look at the thumbnail images in your photobucket album, you'll see there's a link that already has the IMG tags around it. Click on that one and it should be automatically copied to your clipboard for pasting in the forum.


----------

